# TTC with an eating disorder- anyone else?



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been struggling on and off (more on than off) with an eating disorder for many years. For the last 8 years since TTC the battle has continued.
As my signature shows I have had lots of losses and plenty of tests and attempts at adjusting medication to try to get the winning formula.
None of the fertility specialist have ever said that my erratic eating could be a factor....but I am becoming increasingly convinced  it is.
I'm wondering if anyone else out there is struggling with similar?
AJ xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello AJ,

I'm really sorry to hear about all the losses and tests and struggles you've been having.

I've had an eating disorder (previously anorexia, then bingeing, now usually eat ok but sometimes anxiety stops me eating) and probably still do, and I've found it difficult to get the medics dealing with fertility to take that into account, or to attempt to untangle the impact.

I'll drop you a PM.

Xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi bobo66,

Thank you so much for replying. Having an eating disorder is one thing but ttc on top is very difficult. I have sent you a PM with a bit more background on myself so as not to fill this post up.

Drs- both GP's and fertility specialists in my experience just don't get the whole eating problem and the impact it has on fertility. I was without periods for many years and although they did come back when I was in a period of ED remission feel that now I am unable to hold onto a pregnancy due to the abuse I have continued to put my body through.

I had some tests recently which although I don't completely understand did show that my body has immune issues...which I feel are from erratic eating/purging. 
My aim ATM is to try to get some control over that in order to get my body functioning properly again...part of this battle I wish I had addressed a long time ago instead of burying my head in the sand.

It's great to find someone else here who can relate to this inner battle

AJ xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi A J. I'm so glad someone posted about this , I had an eating disorder in my teens then again in my early 20s, and too worry about the effects on my fertility . I also went without periods, although only for a year. My lowest weight was 7 and a half stone which although doesn't sound too low , I was total skin and bone
Ironically i have never actually up to this point TTC, due to my DP having zero sperm. So I guess I will not know just how it has affected my fertility until I finally start having IUIs with DS later this year. I've been a healthy weight now for some time 
My DPs cousin had anorexia , was hospitalised for it, but had no fertility issues and conceived easily  (as u do!!) the reasearch seems to be inconclusive about it having a long term affect
Its very frustrating I agree, especially when u just want answers
Sorry to hear u are still battling this
Xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

K jade...thank you for posting. It's good to hear that there are others who understand this issue.
I'm glad you have got your weight to a healthy point now...I'm sure this will make the huge difference when you begin iui. 
As you have said it's so inconclusive as to the long term effects on fertility but I'm sure the earlier on we face up to it and address it the better.

I have had an eating 'blip' today but won't beat myself up too much...certainly this week has been better than the ones before...long before.
It has been helping me posting about it on here and hopefully anyone reading who is struggling/ has questions or just needs support around this can get some support too.

bobo66...thanks for your PM. I will reply tomorrow when I have a bit more time...been a hectic day today. Mother-in-law is on life support for organ failure... Puts my life into perspective!
Tomorrow is another day...

AJ xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

A J i am so sorry for your struggles. i can see from your signature what an unbelievably tough journey you have had,  and i hope your luck changes before long. sometimes you just have to keep at it, like a dog with a bone!

I also hope that others will draw support and advice from a thread about eating disorders. Tbh i only really made attempts at sorting out my eating habits when i started TTC 4/5 years ago. of course cause of the azoo nothing was going to happen anyway, but I'm glad i had a reason to try and get myself on track. I still get my bad days and when my anxiety kicks in i just cant stomach food at all. i have at times turned to protein shakes when this happens to at least get some form of nutrients.  last year was awful, my DH had had a failed TESE and we couldn't decide on our next steps and we nearly lost each other. i once again found my weight plummeting.  I'm back to a healthy 9stone now and determined to stay that way.  but honestly there are says when i could happily live on coffee all day!

bobo i agree, i don't think many medics would make a link between eating disorders and fertility issues. it is very frustrating

xxx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

KJade... Like you there are days when having a protein shake has been all I have been able to manage to stop the binge/purge cycle kicking in and getting some nutrients in my body. It's fantastic that you have maintained a good healthy weight- well done! I am just about maintaining my weight, maybe at the bottom end of what it should be but its stable ATM.

I agree that when things are emotionally unstable, things get SO much worse. It can be hard to keep head above water at times.
I have always been at my best when I am beginning an ivf cycle as I try to build my body up, and getting a bfp I step things up even further, giving myself 'permussion' to eat properly. But, for me, each time I get my hopes up, things go wrong and I go right back down again....into the vicious ED cycle!

I have had counselling over the years, both for ED and fertility counselling with DH...both beneficial and I would recommend to anyone who struggles. Maybe I could start going again myself. Put it all on hold while going down the adoption route as had to be 'fit and well'.....then that went pear shaped too, but thats another story!

Hi Bobo, I have messaged you earlier...I hope you are doing OK?

AJ xx


----------

